# Handgun Hunting



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Any handgun hunters out there. Have a .41 that I am thinking about using this year for deer. Have been using the shotgun but now have a disk problem and the weight of the guns is giving me trouble. So have been thinking about doing some shooting this Summer and using the handgun. Have buddy that uses one and will not use anything else since he harvested his first deer with it.
Thanks for the input;
Chuck


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

hey Chuck, my dad shoot one with a 357mag and it went about 20yds and dropped. I think the key with a handgun would be knowing your limits with it.


----------



## troutfingers (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah i got a .44 desert eagle. Iv killed a few deer with it. Its definatley a new expirence. I would definatley recomend tryin it out aleast.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I've always wondered bout them desert eagles. The shotguners can only have 3 rounds, a pistol wheelman can hold 5 or 6, the caliber thing, and then comes the auto guys. What can that thing hold 10 maybe? There are a lot of handguners out there. Mine's is a 44mag and I've got 6 with it and this year I decided I've not taken any with the shotgun so I took 2 this year. Used my deceased fathers Winchester w/external hammer, it felt good. The best thing is carring the pistol in the holster not over the shoulder, or having to hold it all the time. The 41mag will do the job for you. Just practice.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Proud handgun hunter, .454 Ruger Casual, my dad uses a T/C Contender .45-70 now. Also hunt w/ a guy that uses a Magnum Research .45-70 revolver.


----------



## getonit (Mar 18, 2005)

I have hunted with my Dan Wesson .357 for many years - using a 158 gr. sj hollow point- accuracy is fantastic- I have a nice 12pt buck on my wall that I took at 110 yds- longest shot/kill was a doe at 135 yd.- this is the fist year I didn't use it- got another toy- the Savage smokeless powder muzzle loader- Its spoiled me with the long range accuracy - though I still like the challenge of pistol...


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

my dad wants to buy a glock 10 mm this year for deer. HE loves to shoot pistols and wants to take a deer with it. Is it legal? It meets the caliber and barrel length requirements. The only thing we werent sure about it what does strait walled cartrige meen, and are you allowed to use an auto? He could carry 10+ rds in that thing at a time. Sure does seem crazy when you're only allowed 3 in a shotgun.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

The straight wall is what it means. Look at any pistol bullet compared to a med or lg rifle cart. 223, 22-250, 308. the rifle has a bottle neck at the end and the pistol is a "straight wall". Just how long have you been into fire arms?


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

been hunting with one off an on 4 a while now.
have a rugar redhawk stainsless 7 1/2barrel with a red dot scope realy a nice shooter pakmayer grips(not sure of spelling)  using custom hand loads of 180grs longest shot at a deer was about 75yrds dropped with in sight lol lol 
longest shot i ever made was on a ground hog about 150yrds 
my new gun, my dads old gun a s/w 41 mag with a 8 3/8in barrel!!!!!!!!
dad won it in a raffle about 25yrs ago he would never let anybody shoot it.
but yesterday i was cleaning up around mom's place an low an behold i found it wrapped up in a oil rag in a old pistol case !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a suprise thought the old man got rid of that thing  even found a box of shells lol
will be shooting it soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mrtwister_jbo

ps chuck practice,practice,an more practice!!!!!!!!!!!!
an learn what your limits are with it an u will be fine!!!!!!!!!!! good hunting


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I have hunted a few times with my 44cal. S&W. I have it equipped with a red dot scope. I sighted it in last year and took it out opening day. Guess what, I did not turn the darn scope off when I was done. That meant no red dot. Good thing I had my smokepole with me. On another note. You don't have to buy the big expensive pistols that have been comming out the last few years. Just load your own 44mags and they can become equal to a standard 454 load. Plenty to drop a deer. A 357 is actually plenty to drop a deer. Some of those guns are not even fun to shoot. You are just worried about the scope not comming back and laying your forhead open.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Thompson Contender 12 inch barrel , .357 Remington Maximum . 1" group @ 100yds 2" high. 4" group at 200 yds 4" low. Using 150 grain bullets , Win 296 powder, Remington small rifle primers.

The 150 grain bullets were .35 Remington pills. The gun writers badmouthed this excellent cartridge right into oblivion. Nowdays the bullets and brass are getting harder and harder to find. I have an ample stock of each but still worry about running out.


----------



## msdb32 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a contender with a .44 for deer hunting here. I also have a .308 barrell for it. I used to use that when I lived out west. Talk about a little kick.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I have a 44 super redhawk with a Leopold 2 power scope that I use from time to time deer hunting here in Ohio. It is a fun gun to shoot but as it has been said, practice as much as you can. I have gotten two deer with it but have missed at least 6. It is a whole new ball game when you are trying to hit a moving target. I have shot my pistol out to 100 yards to see how it shoots and it shoots great off sand bags, but try shooting free hand and see what happens. I feel good shooting out to 60 yards but that becomes difficult when shooting at a moving deer through brush and trees. My father and I have come up with a way to practice at a moving target and it has helped me out a lot. If you have somewhere to shot where you have some room and it is safe, we use my dads farm in PA, we use a archery deer target which we mounted into a wagon and have at least 200 foot rope on. A person that is well out of the way pulls it and the other person can shoot at the deer just as it would be moving in the woods. I got the idea because when I was little my father taught me to shot a shotgun safe and efficient. He used to tie a plastic milk jug with a long string and pull it like a rabbit running through brush. It made me a great rabbit hunter and taught me what a gun could do. I thought of the idea on day when I was practicing with my bow. I also us it with my bow now. Practice is the name of the game and it will make you a proficient hunter with a pistol and also teach you your limits. Good luck and I hope that you get one with your pistol this year.


----------

